
Zuckerberg Gaslights Congress Before the Hearings Even Start - Jerry2
https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-knew-people-were-stealing-your-phone-number-in-2013
======
lainga
There's that word again. In this case it's usually just called "lying".

~~~
StavrosK
It's definitely called "lying". I don't know why people want to dilute a word
with perfectly good meaning.

~~~
lainga
I don't want to gaslight you, but I suspect the word _gaslight_ might be more
popular among the Daily Beast's readership.

------
jjeaff
That's not what gaslighting means.

------
tzm
"The history of Facebook involves many apologies. After a while, they begin to
sound the same." [https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-a-history-of-mark-
zucke...](https://www.wired.com/story/facebook-a-history-of-mark-zuckerberg-
apologizing)

------
mindcrash
"Mark Zuckerberg swears he found out just two weeks ago that bad actors were
harvesting users’ private info by the millions."

So what he is basically saying is that Facebook isn't employing devops
engineers who are doing statistical analysis on their platform to ensure all
services and servers are running smoothly and no abuse of resources is taking
place as part of their job.

Aaaaaaalllllrighty then....

------
siculars
Meh. Down vote me all you like but... I don't really understand the outrage.
If you're not paying, you're the product. It's fairly obvious. All your data
belong to them and they can basically do whatever they want with it because
ToS, EULA, no data privacy laws, etc. This situation is their actual business
model. The EU is making law like GDPR[0] to actually make this illegal but
afaik there is no similar law in the States. What we need is something like
GDPR or a HIPPA[1] equivalent for general personal data.

One outcome here is the public outrage punishes FB market cap to the extent
that FB self regulates and Congress takes action. The former is far more
likely than the later nevertheless both will surely fail to adequately protect
the public. A more advantageous outcome is better tech that provides FB like
features in a decentralized fashion. Perhaps an OSS system that spins up
encrypted vm's with FB/Twitter/Email like functionality all paid for via
cryptocurrency is a future I would really like to see. I liked what Sandstorm
was doing in this space[2].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regula...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Data_Protection_Regulation)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Insurance_Portability_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_Insurance_Portability_and_Accountability_Act)

[2] [https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/)

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>I don't really understand the outrage. If you're not paying, you're the
product. It's fairly obvious. All your data belong to them and they can
basically do whatever they want with it because ToS, EULA, no data privacy
laws, etc. This situation is their actual business model.

The outrage about that is basically because people are angry they didn't read
the fine print combined with anger over who the current US president is.

Since a possile outcome of the angry people getting their way appears to be
GDPR style regulation those of us who saw this coming from a mile away are
going to fall somewhere on the spectrum of "doing nothing to calm the outrage"
to "outright fanning the flames"

Just because your customers signed a ToS or a EULA does not give you
permission to act unethically. It just makes it harder for your customers to
sue you when they figure it out.

